# found some ohio muskies



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I decided I'd give muskie fishing a try and hit my local creek and got very lucky. Sunday I landed 2 Monday 1 and Wednesday very lucky with 3. Last night I lost my magic lure to a dandy, he now owns it. I've got to purchase me some longer better quality leaders. So if you're after muskies, they are on fire.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

All were of course released to fight again


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good work! Always a fun fish to catch especially when you don't have much room to work.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow! You found quite the bite. Wish there were creeks like that around my part of OH


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish! You might want to try 50lb Berkley Big Game for leaders. You can tie them to any length you desire. I've been using it for over 20 years, never had one fail.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

where is this at creek just the name.of it not your spot


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Pretty clear water in your creek? Not what I'm used to seeing. Nice fish though. I've been fishing the inland lakes for ski's. Have had some luck.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

Those were caught in a creek that flows into the Scioto. The creek will green up a little more as the water temp rises. I plan on targeting them in the Scioto and the Ohio this year as a challenge. I've seen them hooked in there but flat burn up and destroy the rigs. They weren't fishing for them of course. I've also seen some jump right in front of me that were huge, so I know there's a lot of them in there, they just never get fished for.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

joebertin said:


> Nice fish! You might want to try 50lb Berkley Big Game for leaders. You can tie them to any length you desire. I've been using it for over 20 years, never had one fail.


Recipe for disaster.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I've gotten a couple 130# fluorocarbon ones from a guy off ebay from here in ohio and am very pleased so far. My last trip I missed 3 muskies and had one follow. For some reason they all hit my lure from the side and I just never got a hook set. All I caught so far had hit from behind and helped me set the hook. I'm not sure if I just lacked on my jerk or the rod is just a little too soft tipped. the one just sat there moving his mouth like I hurt his tooth then swam off. My new lure I painted to match the one I lost was pretty shiny and on that very sunny day really reflected the sun, I'm assuming I was just drawing them from a farther distance and they just came after it. I really don't know what to think but I know they hit different than all the rest. the water is pretty clear and I've seen them all hit. The other difference noted is the rest were caught on cloudy days and that day was full sun, that may have something to do with how they hit. It was like they just slowly rolled up on it and bit it from the side. The biggest one did it 2 casts in a row. The speed of my retrieve may also be a tad bit slower, I'm using one size bigger wake bait and it has lots of drag so I'm sure I reel it a little bit slower at times. Any thoughts????


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As the water warms speed up your retrieve. You are not able to reel it fast enough to be considered too fast. Crank it!!!


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

You may want to carry a roll up mat to lay the fish on before release so they don't die of rock/dirt infection later. Nice work on the musky!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

what rod you using?


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I fish that creek closer to the mouth, your right big fish in the area. I didn't catch a 50 but did see pics of one. I landed a 44 year before last. Great spot


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

2 different strains Think Alum was their starting spot


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm using a 7' xtra hvy , it just seems a little tip soft but I'm using a 6.5" wake bait so its bending a little. I think a stiffer rod wouldn't hurt any.Yep earthworms, there's some big ones swimming them little creeks.


----------

